# 2 XML Dateien mit Java zusammenführen



## orlin (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Erfahrungen in XML sind sehr gering aber trotzdem komme ich an XML nicht vorbei.
Ich muss 2 XML mit java zusammenführen (mergen). ich wollte am Anfang mi Stream die Daten einlesen was nicht geklappt hat und keine gute Idee war.
Ich habe in Google gesucht und mich bisschen in JDOM eingearbeitet aber trotzdem habe ich noch keine Ahnung  wie ich anfangen kann.
Kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben wie es anfangen kann oder welche Java Klassen ich anwenden kann ********
ich hoffe ich habe an der richtigen Stelle gepostet!!

vielen Dank im Voraus!

gruß
Orlin


----------



## deepthroat (6. März 2012)

Hi.

Falsches Forum.

Bei Java Problemen (auch bei Java Problemen mit XML) bitte im Java Forum posten.

Gruß


----------



## sheldoncooper (21. Mai 2012)

Das ganze solltest du am besten mit XSLT umsetzen. Ist schon einige Zeit her als ich selbst das mal gemacht hatte. Hier ein Snippet den ich rausgesucht habe:


```
<xsl:template match="/">
        <xsl:variable name="a" select="document('document1.xml')/records" />
        <xsl:variable name="b" select="document('document2.xml')/records" />
        <xsl:variable name="c" select="document('document3.xml')/records" />
        <records>
                <xsl:copy-of select="$a/text()|$a/*" />
                <xsl:copy-of select="$b/text()|$b/*" />
                <xsl:copy-of select="$c/text()|$c/*" />
        </records>
</xsl:template>
```

Ist sehr gut selbsterklärend. Hoffe hilft dir weiter.


----------



## orlin (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo sheldoncooper,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe und den Tipp .  Leider habe ich die Aufgabe nicht mehr verfolgt, da meine Kenntnisse mit XML sehr gering ist.

Gruß
Orlin


----------

